# Wyoming antelope question?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

This might be too late, but does anyone know if you can still buy a bonus point for Wyoming antelope for next year? 

Thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, They changed it so you can buy bonus points after the draw. I'm not sure on the exact dates, but I recall buying them in August.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems like bonus points for antelope are available for purchase sometime around the first part of July. As Tree mentioned, you CAN still purchase a point this year.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

You can purchase prefrence points right now,

https://gf.state.wy.us/elsapplication/ELSWelcome.aspx

I think you can until the end of september, cant remeber for sure though.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You can buy points starting July 1st through the end of September.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> You can buy points starting July 1st through the end of September.


SV is right, not til July 1st, I just assumed you could buy them as soon as the antelope and deer draw was complete. I just tried to get my sheep and moose points


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Have I ever mentioned how much the Wy. DFG website sucks? I have to plug in my old computer just to apply for Wy. tags. Strange sort of hillbillies they are. :? Maybe one day they will trade in the Commodore 64.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much the Wy. DFG website sucks? I have to plug in my old computer just to apply for Wy. tags. Strange sort of hillbillies they are. :? Maybe one day they will trade in the Commodore 64.


 :lol:

At least the site didnt crash this year the day results were posted, technology these days


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much the Wy. DFG website sucks? I have to plug in my old computer just to apply for Wy. tags. Strange sort of hillbillies they are. :? Maybe one day they will trade in the Commodore 64.


I have feverishly complained about the same.

hillbillies......?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a metaphor and I certainly didn't mean you. :mrgreen: Good to have you back, Where ya been?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It was a metaphor and I certainly didn't mean you. :mrgreen: Good to have you back, Where ya been?


I think the guys and gals that run the Wyoming Game & Fish website are nerds.....ah nice nerds, wonderful people at that. I've been called a Hillbilly many times, somewhat of a compliment compared to "*******".
Here's a pic of some of my Hillbilly friends from Elenoise:










I've been gone awhile. Mrs Goober and I took a backpackin' trip this Spring to Mars. There is little gravity there, my pack only weighed 2.7 lbs. My pants didn't fall down my butt either. But it's cold and the fishing sucks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Morrells? Nice stash.

What kinds of fish are there on mars?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got skunked.

Presently, the Wyoming Game and Fish Dept is revamping their website. I got a "How can we make this website better" questionaire just last week.

If I have any questions, I just call the the Game & Fish at the Cheyenne headquarters, they are very helpful.


----------

